# paper tuning and whiser biscut rest



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

has anyone using a whisker biscut rest had trouble paper tuning their bow im wondering if i should get a fall away rest before i try to make adjustments i know i have more than one issue cause i have a high right tear im thinking my arrows are long, the small adjustments ive made haven't done any good im wondering if a shoot through rest with broadheads is a waste of time would appreciate your experiences


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Take it back and get a ripcord or Quad ultra fall away rests, problem solved. :wink:


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Iv been using a bisquit for a long time,and on a few bows.
I get bullet holes,and my broadheads fly just fine.

First,make sure that your center shot is set up correctly for your bow.
Next make sure your bisquit is stright.your arrows should be about half way to 3/4 of the way in line with the holes in your rest,when at full draw.
Start your arrow about 1/8th " from level when at rest.You should be pretty close.If you have to, make adjustments in very small movements,just a hare at a time.
Also you should have a little room around the hole with an arrow installed.Above all,make sure your arrows are spined correctly!!,for your set up.If your arrows are not spined for your set up,then no matter what rest you try and make work,you will not do it!!.pan.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

im having the same problem, im going to mess with it some more and if i cant fix it ill walk back tune it check to see if im still grouping well and hitting the mark then im goign to call it good..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Panman got it.

Small adjustments. I love the biscuit, hands down best hunting rest ever devised.
Also make sure your broadheads are tuned to the arrow (spin test) if not you will not get good flight, also check that your arrows are cut square and insterts are square to the shaft, this can also cause arrow flight problems, i know this first hand. (Moral, dont get arrows cut at scheels).

What broadheads you using?


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

I have been using the biscuit for 3 years and it works great!!!! People say that past 40 yards its unaccurate but at 60 yards i shoot strait shots


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

Im using montec one piece broadheads. started with 100 grains and thought pumping up the pounds a little and shooting 125 grains would help with the spine issue but it didnt, im shooting 55 70's and my bow is 65lbs, also i have a small space at the top of the arrow in the biscut. guess ill have to start from sqaure one. my groups are decent but im not satisfied untill i know the arrows are flying as true as they can. but youre saying its possible with a whisker biscut right, i like em but if it cant be done im switching

thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, ill probably get jumped on for this, but......

Id can the broadheads and switch to something else. Although a good idea, their one piece design doesnt allow for any adjustment. They say 100% spin tested, but their trying to sell you something.

I shoot magnus stingers, (only cut on contacts for this guy), i used to shoot bear razorheads. I switched because the bears were only adjustable on the flat plane of the blades, the stingers have a set screw and allow you to adjust them on both the flat, and cutting plane of the broadhead. (hope i explained that right). Basically, their adjustable on both the vertical and horizontal planes.

I set my biscuit up to shoot straight with field points, and tune my broadheads, I dont touch anything else when going from field points to broadheads except the broadheads themselves.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

hey, i was having the same high right tear. took it into to sportsmans warehouse and the archey guy had me shoot through paper there and hooked me up, had to move the rest around alittle but in the end the tear was looking good. the nock also had to be fixed as well, i would suggest getting someone who can help, yo could also go to http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/ and search in the bow tuning forum for high right tear, plenty of info in there.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

i think ill go to an archery shop and work with someone who has all the tools and knowledge to set it up right thanks for your guy's input


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

on another note when i shoot firld points i get a perfect hole does that help you in diagnosing the problem or do most bows shoot perfect holes with field points regardless of minor tuning issues


----------

